# Poljot "classic" chrono.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This little beauty is my new Poljot chrono from the "boss"(Roy). I stole the picture but I hope to post one of my own when I can take one.

This is the Sekonda 1960's chrono I wanted, but with the true manufaturer's name on the dial!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like that very much stan. Much better with the hands all the same colour IMHO.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Paul,

There looks "Bugger All" wrong with it to me!!

IMHO, of course


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

How about this then, Stan & Pg.........










G.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gary,

Is that the mig 29? It's very nice


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

It is Stan, you must be into these, most have never heard of it - quite rare I am led to believe...?

G.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Stan,

If you want it, I have a brand new immaculate genuine signed strap for your watch.

mail me your address and I'll send it FOC.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Gary,

That's very kind, I'd be happy to wear it







I'll mail you.

Thank you,

Stan.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.......... No problem.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Stan,

Is yours new or S/H - looks in good nick?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Garry, is it yours or did you nick the pic?

I'm really getting into these now, just love this:










Don't know why I feel the need for a slide rule but it's on my Xmas list.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

It's new and should arrive tomorrow thanks be to Roy!

I nicked the picure from a website. Hope they don't mind.









Take care,

Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

"Breitling" by the style? Looks similar to the Vostok Century Time Roy has. I fancy the Vostok with the orange dial, with a nice leather strap 

Big, impressive watch, that Blue Angels!

Take care,

Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

There are some other "Mig 29" Poljots but not as nice as yours


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

And this one. Both suck compared to yours IMHO


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

PG

I just sold one of those. Didn't you see my ad?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Yes I did see your ad and I was sorely tempted but having cash flow problems at the moment and am trying to save for the rlt and the prs11 as well.

I'm trying to stop all bying but I still keep getting tempted off the bay from time to time.







(see Shturmanski thanks Stan).

I've been offered one of my dream watches (superocean) at a very very reasonable pirice but keep banging my head against a brick wall with the can I, should I argument.

Enough to make a grown man cry.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This is my problem

You need stamina in life

unfortunately the word doesn't come into the same sentence with watches.

Those i want that are way out of my league, i've learnt how to take it.

Others are different.

Sometimes i still wonder why i have my watches sat(as you only wear one at once)

Then i realise, i know what i'm doing now. I wanted a collection years ago. But i did not know Roy or Eddie. Nearest i got then was 3 R****x, 2 Omega & 2 Breitlintg.

Much happier now with lower priced but i still have the bug.

Got my DN. Roy's watch & my Oris & then stop, I planned.

I have others on the horizon now.. That's life.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

PG

Sell all the other stuff and get the Superocean Professional.

You know it makes sense.









Neil.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice, I didn't realise there were other styles of Mig 29 - I nicked the pic by the way, but mine was bought new and remains unmarked.

Roy, anymore like Stans 1st one available?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Roy, Roy,

Hello are you there.........?????????


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

Mail the old bugger, he's too into photography at the moment! Or, he's got a cobb on









I had to order mine, Roy will order one for you if you mail him!

Roy,

This is not a democracy, do what you think is right picturewise. I'm with you 

I am a paid up member of the "Bugger All" club, you know that means?

Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Neil,

That looks bosting!

I would realy like to handle the watch and "see" it in real life! I doubt I will have that oportunity but live in hope. Who said that the working class are devoid of taste. Possibly Oscar Wilde? I would rally to Oliver Cromwell for my ethos.

The watch is "Handsome".









Without malice, 

Stan.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Stan.

Good to see your still up, 4 pints of guiness and a jd and I'm back in one piece!

Stoke's Nice now they've built the dual carriageway so you can get out fast!







Britannia stadium looks fab.

Went to Birmingham the other day and this bloke kept calling me chap! Any idea why?









Olly Cromwell and king Arthur in two days eh! what will you be quoting next? One day i will have a SOP. Live the dream, dream the life!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

Ignore me, I'm up my own arse!

I know nothing about anything. That's why I'm in the "Bugger All" club! s*** finds it's own level but so does gold 

I know what I've found and where 

Stoke's always been nice, from my point of view it is falling from grace. Less workers, more service industies.

When the bottle kilns were here we made quality products, now we don't produce jack s***.









I was a pottery worker and made a quality product, now I work in retail and listen to bollocks all day.

But...... I know "bugger All".























Stan.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan I bet you know far more than your customers do! But I bet your customers think they know a damn site more than you. Don't you just love 'em?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

Being be crude, no, I f****** don't!

W*****, most of them. But, they make me aware of how pathetic anoraks are 

Some products just attract the mindless























Tough s***, it's there money


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I went to bed, what the hell were you doing still up at half past one!

I bet you love your customers don't you Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes all of them are wonderful ,


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Well most of them.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Eric MOST.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

Stan

Interesting to hear you were a pottery worker.

I know some of the companies have relocated to the far East. Great shame.

My wife is a big time Moorcroft collector, is that in Stoke or its environs?

I know its still hand made in England, possibly why its so expensive.

For the price of a lot of pieces (Â£300-Â£500) you could buy a decent watch but I have to admit it is very beautiful and obviously very labour intensive.

And at least they are staying in England!









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Neil,

Moorcroft is indeed located in Stoke-on-Trent. I believe in Cobridge, a couple of miles from where I now work.

I made figurines for Royal Doulton. Much of that companyâ€™s tableware is now made in Indonesia but what figure production remains is done in Stoke.

There is a pool of skilled people available to the remaining companies but that is diminishing as the people find other employment. It is sad that another British industry is in decline but I suspect that we are to blame. Certain types of pottery can only be hand made and decorated, that is very labour intensive and hence, costly.

I am pleased that your wife gets pleasure from Moorcraftâ€™s stunning pieces, and hope that she continues to do so.

Take care,

Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

I went to bed but forgot to turn off the PC. I got up to turn it of and....... I couldn't resist.









Sorry


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Dumb question...

Why do some of the Blue Angels models say "Navitimer" and some say "Breitling"???


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

HI USMike,

I think that Breitling made a watch in honour of the Blue Angels aerobatic team. The Poljot is a copy of that watch.

I wouldn't expect that the watches that say "Navitimer" and "Breitling" will be Poljots, they would not get away with it. I sure the ones you've seen are real Breitling watches.

I could be wrong, so I am happy to be corrected.

Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Another one......


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Weird,

That pics perfectly in focus on the host site and on my computer, but when on here it's not.......any ideas?????


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry no idea Garry,


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Never mind,

Your bufallo deployment looks good on it though....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

Was the image originaly a bitmap or have you changed it in any way?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Was jpeg, just reduced it because my host can only let you upload pics no more than 120kb.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

Can you just reduce the image size and keep it as a jpeg. An uncompressed jpeg is small in file size and high in quality when uncompressed. A bitmap is not compressed, so you are reducing quality by a lump when you reduce the file size.

I reckon a size of 640x480 saved as a jpeg would be much better. IMVHO.

Take care,

Stan.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Will try it Stan, cheers mate.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That should be:-

A compressed jpeg is small in file size and high in quality when uncompressed. A bitmap is not compressed, so you are reducing quality by a lump when you reduce the file size.

Stan.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Think I understand. I have a " bugger " around.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

I'll help if I can. Mail me the originals and I'll resize 'em if you get stuck.

But, I know "Bugger All" and I'm happy if you is.

Take it easy,

Stan.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Please, back to my dumb question









Here is a close-up of a used Poljot I recently bought (P3133 movement, glass back):










Here is one of Roy's listings










I've also seen similar watches with the dial done in Russian.








So what is the difference??? Or, should I even care about the US$120. I paid?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mike,

I like the dial on yours. Would be even better with blue hands like the one on Roy's.

As to the names I have seen poljot bo this as well, I guess they just thought that they could get away with it, I can'l see Breitling giving them permission.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Somebody has put the Breitling wording on afterwards. Poljot have not done this.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

USMike,

I've just re-read this thread. You paid only 120 bucks for that Poljot? That's less than 75 quid!









Brother, you got a bargain! 

Well done, don't care about the dial for that kind of bread!

Cheers,

Stan.


----------

